# Real estate commission-only job offer?



## hols432 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi,

I have been offered a job working in lettings in Dubai. It is a commission-only job offer where I will earn 50% of whatever commission the agency makes.
I will be working for a company that is just starting up. They provide me with a phone, car, laptop and one flight home a year.
I will be staying with relatives when I first get out there, probably only for the first couple of months tops (as I don't want them to feel burdened with me and want to stand on my own two feet). Therefore my outgoings for the first couple of months are going to be as low as they possibly can be and I am certainly not going out there to party.
I currently work as a car sales executive at a prestige manufacturer in the UK so have been trained to deliver exceptional customer service which I am hoping will help me stand out as I have heard that real estate brokers have a really bad name out there?!
I will be taking about £4000 with me from savings. I have no financial commitments in the UK, no mortgage, no debt nothing. I live with my parents and have no boyfriend so I have no ties stopping me going and the motor trade is all about who you know so I don't think I'd struggle to get another job selling cars if I had to come back. I am 25 years old, never travelled and never done anything risky so I'm desperate to get out of my comfort zone and take a chance!

My question is do you think I should go for it? My major concern is working in a commission only job. Is there anyone out there that works in real estate on a commission only basis and could give me some advice on how to succeed?
Should also mention the company I will be working for is just starting up and my relatives know the director so I won't be working for a complete stranger. They are also processing and paying for my VISA and my RERA licence.

I am determined for this to be successful. I do not want to be coming back to the UK.

Thanks!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Kind of in the same boat as me in terms of position back in the UK, I just thought F'it I'm gonna do it.

In terms of the job if your family know the guy that's setting it up then I would have thought it was legit and go for it. I guess you could make a lot I mean I'm getting charged 5% commision when I move over so if you sell/rent a lot quids in.


----------



## hols432 (Jan 9, 2014)

hi thanks for taking the time to reply.
what are you going over there to do?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The only thing I would say is that if it doesn't work (and, unfortunately, with commission only jobs, there is that likelihood), then you will find it difficult to change jobs because of the situation here with labor bans.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

hols432 said:


> hi thanks for taking the time to reply.
> what are you going over there to do?


Just a sales job to get me started, nothing major but pays everything I need it to.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> The only thing I would say is that if it doesn't work (and, unfortunately, with commission only jobs, there is that likelihood), then you will find it difficult to change jobs because of the situation here with labor bans.


That's why I declined a lot of Comms only jobs out there, I personally couldn't do it not with my lifestyle lol


----------



## hols432 (Jan 9, 2014)

bedougirl - Hi, thanks for your input  what is the labor ban?

and londonmandan - what type of sales are you going to be doing and how much is your basic if you don't mind me asking? i have tried to find a sales job with a basic but everything I am seeing sales wise is commission only. did you find the job online?

Thanks both.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Finance (waits for the boo's & hisses :lol basic circa 120k + OTE, flight, rent allowance, visas etc.

I just went on total jobs and hit up everything and hoped for the best.


----------



## hols432 (Jan 9, 2014)

sounds good to me!
what kind of financial products will you be selling then?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

hols432 said:


> bedougirl - Hi, thanks for your input  what is the labor ban?
> 
> Basically if you leave within a certain period of time, you will receive a ban meaning you cannot work for a certain period of time. If, as you say, there's no going back, taking a commission only job is not necessarily the best idea. There are, of course, ways out of this situation but it's a hassle none of us want or need particularly when you are trying to start a new life. Also, when you leave a job that's paying commission only, I am not sure you would be entitled to end of service benefits. Suggest you google UAE labor law to familiarize yourself with the rules and regulations regarding employment here to get a feel of what you could be up against.


----------



## Geordie Jetsetter (Jan 2, 2014)

Whilst i concur to a degree with you bedou, the fact she'll be working for a friend of a relative should allay those fears. It's the company that puts the ban on the individual, if they give an NOC then there isn't a problem.

The vast majority of Real Estate jobs are commission only too, at least initially.

With regard to end of service, contrary to popular belief this is not just based on basic salary, it also includes regular commission payments.

Go for it hols - realistically what have you got to lose, and I must say, if you and your company have decent customer service you will stand out from the pack.

PS, NOC = No Objection Certificate


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

[QUOTE="Geordie Jetsetter;2806618" Go for it hols - realistically what have you got to lose, and I must say, if you and your company have decent customer service you will stand out from the pack. PS, NOC = No Objection Certificate[/QUOTE] 

Good comment Geordie! Also, interesting about the commission. I wonder how many people know that and how many companies do that ?

My only response on the 'friend of the family' comment is that business is business and, in most cases, that will prevail. I'm not suggesting OP doesn't come here, just that she should be aware. The streets aren't paved with gold and although life here can be great, starting off with a balanced overview can help.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

hols432 said:


> Hi, I have been offered a job working in lettings in Dubai. It is a commission-only job offer where I will earn 50% of whatever commission the agency makes. I will be working for a company that is just starting up. They provide me with a phone, car, laptop and one flight home a year. I will be staying with relatives when I first get out there, probably only for the first couple of months tops (as I don't want them to feel burdened with me and want to stand on my own two feet). Therefore my outgoings for the first couple of months are going to be as low as they possibly can be and I am certainly not going out there to party. I currently work as a car sales executive at a prestige manufacturer in the UK so have been trained to deliver exceptional customer service which I am hoping will help me stand out as I have heard that real estate brokers have a really bad name out there?! I will be taking about £4000 with me from savings. I have no financial commitments in the UK, no mortgage, no debt nothing. I live with my parents and have no boyfriend so I have no ties stopping me going and the motor trade is all about who you know so I don't think I'd struggle to get another job selling cars if I had to come back. I am 25 years old, never travelled and never done anything risky so I'm desperate to get out of my comfort zone and take a chance! My question is do you think I should go for it? My major concern is working in a commission only job. Is there anyone out there that works in real estate on a commission only basis and could give me some advice on how to succeed? Should also mention the company I will be working for is just starting up and my relatives know the director so I won't be working for a complete stranger. They are also processing and paying for my VISA and my RERA licence. I am determined for this to be successful. I do not want to be coming back to the UK. Thanks!


The only thing I can offer is positive thinking. If you feel it might be a good job for you, then you should go for it. At age 25, you are very young and have a long life in front of you. 
I believe if you do the same thing everyday, every year you'll not grow. You need to get out of your comfort zone sometimes in order to grow. Just remember, change is a good thing and change almost always leads to growth. You should take risks, but make sure they are calculated risks. Never go all in.
I wish you good luck.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Don't put too much stock in labour bans - they're easily bought out and overturned, especially for westerners.

One question you need to ask is - health insurance!!! As your sponsor, the company is also obliged to sort you out with health insurance.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I fear it all may be too much for you, especially at your age. It takes a year to get used to how things work in Dubai, it's a complete madhouse. I've known people to get really down and they're in good salaried jobs with their company wrapping them up in cotton wool.

No Dubai experience combined with a commission only job in the vipers nest that is the real estate market. It's an extremely, extremely tough situation you're putting yourself into. If you're truly confident you can get a job back in the UK afterwards and accept your taking a punt with that 4k and can afford to loose it then maybe give it a shot. 

But be prepared you're entering a world of thieves, liars, cheats and unfathomable bureaucracy. You'll also be up against people that have had years of experience in this environment.

All the best


----------



## hols432 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## hols432 (Jan 9, 2014)

My only worry is having a job with a new real estate company.. would prefer to work for an established company to be honest but I realise everyone has to start somewhere.

Can anyone offer their advice on this?
Or has anybody/anybody they know had experience in working for a new real estate company?

Thank you all in advance.
Hollie


----------

